
Drug Resistance: Worse, and Still a Lot to Learn - Amorymeltzer
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2015/11/16/amr-weeks/
======
cardamomo
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10578937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10578937)

